
Quantum mind–body problem - fiaz
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_mind%E2%80%93body_problem
======
JCThoughtscream
In a discussion with a student physicist, it was pointed out to me that
"observer" in the sense of quantum mechanics does not necessarily hold the
same meaning as it would under lay definitions.

The quantum zeno effect, it was told to me, was a matter of photons
"observing" radioactive decay via interaction - the act of "measuring" a
system necessarily involves the state of the measurement interacting with the
"observed" object. "Consciousness" as the layman understand it /does not have
an actual effect on quantum states/.

That is, unless we consider consciousness a matter of measurements in
aggregate - in which case, there is no difference between a human being
"observing" a quantum effect, and two quantum effects "observing" each other
through interactions.

Language is such an ineffective medium sometimes.

